# playground bully (school)



## Lefevre

What is a playground bully ?


----------



## Camille

A bully c'est une brute d'apres le dictionnaire mais peut etre avec un autre contexte il y a une signification différente


----------



## Aeg007

On utilise souvent le mot "bully" (as a noun) pour les enfants qui vont à l'école. in that context it is a kid who repeatedly teases, makes fun of, pushes around (either physically or othewise) other kids.


----------



## Gil

Aeg007 said:
			
		

> On utilise souvent le mot "bully" (as a noun) pour les enfants qui vont à l'école. in that context it is a kid who repeatedly teases, makes fun of, pushes around (either physically or othewise) other kids.



On lui accole souvent "playground" as in "playground bully"


----------



## Marie-Christine

Bonjour à tous,
existe-il un mot en français pour 'bully"? le dictionnaire me dit petite brute ou tyran; aucuns ne me plaît: j'ai pensé  voyou mais ce n'est pas ça non plus. et de même pour le verbe to bully et to pick on?
merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps d'y penser


----------



## sylber

Je suis très content que tu poses ce problème, parce que je n'ai jamais trouvé de réponse satisfaisante. Dans l'entreprise, on pourrait peut-être parler de petit chef. Autrefois, on utilisait aussi le terme de caporalisme. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ça non plus.


----------



## Gentiléen

tu voudrais l'employer dans quel contexte ?


----------



## Juri

bully - loulou, loubard, autoritarie
bully boy(GB) - vandale


----------



## Marie-Christine

il semblerait, effectivement, qu'il n'y a pas de réponses satisfaisantes, vu le peu de réponses que j'ai obtenues!!!!
je cherchais ce terme dans le domaine scolaire. Sylber, cela voudrait-il dire que nous n'avons pas de "bully" en France?!?!


----------



## Marie-Christine

Je viens de voir ta réponse Juri, mais tous ces termes, à mon avis, donnent plus une impression de vandale que de Bully, mais merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre! tu crois qu'il y aurait quelque chose de plus exact? Je cherche toujours...!


----------



## Gentiléen

si c'est pour des petits : terreur des cours de recré
si c'est pour des plus grands ..


----------



## Marie-Christine

la terreur des cours de récré est un peu "mild" presque gentil  et ça ne me donne toujours pas de verbe!!! he was bullied at school. IL était intimidé à l'école; ça donne un autre sens..
quant à les bullies picked on him:les terreurs de la récré????? tu vois ce que je veux dire ça ne colle pas


----------



## Gentiléen

je vois 
ca doit dépendre de la nature de l'altercation : il a été racketté ? aggressé ? menacé ? intimidé c'est trop faible surement ;
ptet "menacé" avec un coI.


----------



## Aupick

J'ai eu ce problème moi aussi, il y a quelques années. Quelqu'un a suggéré "matamore", mais je n'en étais pas convaincu. On dirait un personnage dans une comédie de Molière. Le Collins-Robert le traduit par "bully boy", et "faire le matamore" comme "throw one's weight around", qui ne seraient pas mal, mais mon petit Larousse suggère "fanfaron" et "vantard" qui sont toutes autres choses. J'imagine que ça ne va pas, mais j'aimerais lire vos avis.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour le moment, ce qui me vient à l'esprit, pour traduire le verbe "bully", c'est _brutaliser. _On dit assez facilement, il me semble, qu'un enfant a été _brutalisé_ par ses camarades_. _Ou n'est-ce pas assez fort ?
Si on applique la même racine au nom, on obtient _(petite) brute _
Peut-être _petite frappe _aussi ? (même si _petite frappe_ a plutôt tendance à être utilisé en référence au monde de la pègre).

Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que _matamore _désigne un individu plus menaçant que réellement brutal, quelqu'un qui cherche à impressioner mais passe rarement à l'acte.


----------



## LV4-26

Marie-Christine said:
			
		

> je ne suis pas sûre; brutaliser semble plus physique alors que bully peut-être physique bien sûr mais aussi mental


Tu as raison, on passe à côté de l'élément psychologique.


----------



## Marie-Christine

je crois qu'on retourne à ce qu'on avait dit plus tôt tout dépend de la forme du bullying; il n'y a pas de terme pour dire en même temps faire mal à quelqu'un physiquement et mentalement et nous n'avons toujours pas de traduction pour le nom : a bully


----------



## pieanne

"Un tourmenteur" (?)


----------



## panzemeyer

Que pensez-vous de : 

- nom commun : caïd
- verbe : persécuter

?


----------



## LV4-26

Moi, je trouve que _terreur_ n'était pas si mal.
_Les terreurs du préau s'en sont pris à lui......
_(pb quand même "terreur du/des préaux" est très loin d'être aussi commun que_ bully_)

Autrement, _les *caïds* des récrés_ a l'air un peu plus usité (selon google).

Que penserais-tu de
_Les petits caïds l'ont pris à parti_ ou quelque chose d'approchant ? (ou au passif : _il a été pris à parti par les petits caïds..._)


----------



## pieanne

I think "bullies " are much worse than "des terreurs des préaux"...


----------



## Agnès E.

J'aime beaucoup *caïd* ; le terme conserve la nuance de violence de l'anglais. .


----------



## geve

Marie-Christine said:
			
		

> ...la terreur des cours de récré est un peu "mild" presque gentil et ça ne me donne toujours pas de verbe!!! he was bullied at school. IL était intimidé à l'école; ça donne un autre sens..
> quant à les bullies picked on him:les terreurs de la récré????? tu vois ce que je veux dire ça ne colle pas


Je n'ai pas de meilleure suggestion pour désigner celui qui "bully" (j'aime bien caïd !), mais pour celui qui est "bullied", s'il s'agit d'une situation récurrente, on a vu dans ce fil "tête de turc" ou "souffre-douleur", ça pourrait convenir ?


----------



## Suebethi

I find it's hard to come up with the right term in FR when it's about psychological bullying. It's almost like harrassment.


----------



## PhilFrEn

You're welcome.

Another possible translation came to my mind: "la terreur" (this word is a feminine word, should be used even if the person is a boy). Sounds nice also .


----------



## Katemonster

Suebethi said:


> Thanks for your reply, Phil.
> I find it's hard to come up with the right term in FR when it's about psychological bullying. It's almost like harrassment.


 

harcèlement morale ?


----------



## pof74

Good Lord, who does that stupid bully think that he is?!
stupid bully ?

Mon Dieu, et cette brute stupide, elle en pense quoi ?


----------



## pieanne

Mon dieu, il se prend pour qui, cette brute stupide?


----------



## Suehil

'A bully' isn't necessarily a violent person.  My dictionary came up with 'tyranneau' - I don't know how good a translation that is.


----------



## Blancheneige

Yes, a bully is also a "tyran". However, I concur with pieanne's translation. In this context, we'd certainly say "brute". It doesn't necessarily imply that the person is physically violent, but just that we feel... bullied


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

J'aime bien le terme de "terreur de la récré" dans le cadre scolaire, ça me semble assez bien définir un "bully" dans le primaire, mais dans d'autres contextes, ce qui marche pas mal parfois, c'est : "brute épaisse"!


----------



## angel741

hi,

I want to say bully as a noun, like 'little children get hurt more than children older than the bully' would it be 'Des petits enfants se font mal plue que les enfants plus âgés de tyrans' or does someone have a better replacement for 'tyrans', since there are so many words? Or, does it make sense in this context? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## RuK

a bully - un caïd, éventuellement.


----------



## Loupsy

Je me permets de revenir sur ce vieux sujet, car je cherche en ce moment un nom pour "bully"... il me semble que "agresseur" peut être pas mal, non ? Je suis d'accord qu'en français, ça va dépendre de la forme de bullying... mais dans mon texte, il s'agit de quelque chose de général, on parle de façon générale des "bullies and angry people". AU début, j'avais mis "les gens violents ou en colère"... mais par "violent", on imagine forcément de la violence physique. 

D'autres personnes ont des idées nouvelles à apporter?


----------



## consultante74

Bonjour,

je propose la définition suivante pour bullying: harcèlement scolaire
pour le terme de mobbing qui se réfère à un lieu de travail, le terme en français est harcèlement.
mais il est exact qu'il n'y a pas de terme approprié pour bully parce que c'est rarement une problématique abordée en france (je suis psy et j'écris des articles sur ce thème). j'utilise un néologisme quand j'écris des articles: harceleurs. mais j'aimerai bien inventer un mot qui traduise mieux le concept et quand on dit harceler en français, il y a souvent une connotation de perversité qu'il n'y a pas forcément chez les "bullies".
s'il y a des propositions de néologisme, je suis preneuse.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis à mon tour confronté à ce difficile problème de la traduction de _bully _(dans un contexte scolaire ou en tout cas d'enfance).

On a proposé _caïd._ C'est une belle trouvaille, sauf que pour moi l'accent est plutôt mis sur un enfant qui n'a peur de rien (et qui joue déjà au petit chef de bande) que sur un enfant qui tourmente les autres, leur cherche des misères, les persécute... 

Idem pour _terreur (des cours de récré)_: c'est celui qui fait peur à tout le monde alors que le _bully _est celui qui prend plaisir à embêter les autres, souvent sournoisement. C'est un peu différent.

Je crois que ce qu'on dit spontanément, c'est un _gamin de merde_ ou, moins vulgairement, un _sale gamin_ (qui peut aussi plus facilement se féminiser: _sale gamine), _un _sale gosse..._

Je ne vois rien de mieux pour l'instant.


----------



## Chimenseena

On peut dire que quelqu'un a été "tourmenté" à l'école: le terme est assez vague pour pouvoir englober les différentes persécutions qu'il a subi.


----------

